# endler guppy breeding colony



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

will a 5-10 gallon (well as big as i can get) be a good breeding tank for 5 pairs of endlers plus 2-10 store baught fry in the tank there would be a filter,bright orange gravel and lots of plant. is there anything else i will need?


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

A 50w or 75w heater.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i dont know*

although i get tropical fish i never use a heater and they seem to live but my guppies only die whenever i get them i never know why they die though.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Get the 10 gallon minimum, but you will be crowded in 6 months. Bigger is better. Two pairs turned into hundreds, no need to get 5 pair.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*already*

i already have the 5 males cos the petsore only had them so i was going to get a girl for each of them because they are getting a bit "friendly" with my female platties.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*what type*

what type of plants do you think i should get?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hornwort....lots and lots of it...i have about 40 or so black bar endlers (including fry) in a 40 long....it's starting to get a little crowded..


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

lohachata - Endlers are pretty clean fish. I have a 29 that probably has 100 fry and a dozen older juveniles and adults. The filters hardly have any dirt in them when I rinse during water changes. You can keep more Endlers than you think in that much space

endlerguppy - Endlers prefer water warmer than typically recommended. Unless you live in Barrow, AK, you shouldn't need a heater until it gets cold out. My tanks stay around 84 degrees all summer, and I try to keep them around 78 in the winter using heaters. Also, you are going to run into serious overpopulation problems in about 5 months unless you aggressively cull the fry.

Also, just for posterity, unless you got those Endler's livebearers from a known keeper/breeder of what they call "class N" endlers, you have to assume you have endler-guppy hybrids. There are not very many places you can buy endlers that you know for certain have no guppy DNA. Hybrids can look 100% exactly like pure endlers, so please do not make any assumptions and PLEASE do not attempt to sell them, trade them, or give them away representing them pure endlers unless you can trace custody of the fish back to the Cumana region of Venezuela. I know the chain of custody of my endlers, I suspect you do not for yours. This is a species conservation responsibility as pure endler DNA has been thinned and greatly contaminated.

That said, there is nothing wrong with endler-guppy hybrids so long as they are not represented as pure endlers. The hybrids are some of the most beautiful freshwater fish around.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

FP....i have to agree with you about the endlers being so contaminated...i dislike interspecies breeding...fortunately my endlers come from a very reliable source so i am comfortable saying they are an original strain...neither my wife , who breeds killies and shrimp , nor i will sell to anyone that may plan to interbreed them...we prefer to keep the strains pure..


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Unless you can trace them all the way to Cumana, they have to be considered class P.

(Class N): Any Endler's Livebearer (and progeny) that can be shown to have originated from their native waters in Venezuela will be considered a 'Class N' Endler.
(Class K):The progeny of any Endler's Livebearer crossed with any other livebearer or any Hybrid strain will be considered a 'Class K' Endler.
(Class P)Class P: Any fish of unknown origin but appearing to be an Endler's Livebearer based on the characteristics of size, shape and color will be considered a 'Class P' Endler. 

http://endlers-usa.com/


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i know*

i know mine are probably not class 'N' endlers although i could have one or two but dought it though.i am only going to breed them for fun and give them to friends or the petstore who i am getting the girls and fry from but hopefully in about 6 months or next year we are getting a pond for the goldfish and sturgeon so the endlers will be going in the biggest tank ive got.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the endlers that i have came from a friend that brought them in from cumana...i would trust anything from frank falcone..
i will consider them as class N.....although i do have guppies ; the endlers are kept on the other side of the room from them...the only livebearers close to them are the montezumae swords and vanesco cortezi swords...


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*how big*

how big do you think i could get a tank for £40.00 because thats my budget for the tank £5.00 for gravel £12.50 for plants and £12.50 for endlers although i might swap it depending on the prices at the shops.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

lohachata said:


> the endlers that i have came from a friend that brought them in from cumana...i would trust anything from frank falcone..
> i will consider them as class N.


I don't think anyone knowledgeable would argue with that. You have traceability.

EG: Look on Craigslist to get a feel for what you can buy with that much, and be patient. People overprice until they figure out nobody will buy.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i know*

i know where im buying the fish and stuff from.the tank is either £40 or £50 and if it comes with gravel and filter and stuff like that then more money on plants but i dont know how much the endler fry are and i know the adults are under £2.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i was*

i was thinking if the adult endlers would eat a lot of the fry and would the filter suck the fry up?i was also wondering if people know of where to get java moss cos cant find it anywhere but wont be able to buy of the internet.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Endlers don't generally eat the fry unless they are not fed enough. However, isn't counting of the filter killing fry kind of a cruel basis to justify using too small a tank?


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*dont i need*

dont i need a filter?:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i got*

i got the endlers today i now have 5 females (i think 1 is pregnant), 5 males and 1 juvi but i got a free newborn but it got eaten.
i have them in a 10 litre tank with filter for 45 litre tank.there is 4 kg of orange gravel and 2 plants.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Put a sponge or filter bag over the filter intake.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i cant*

i cant do that its a submersable filter.


----------

